# Dunhill London Mixture



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

*Dunhill London Mixture*

Ok, let me start by admiting that my pipe tobacco palet is not very refined. If you ever think to yourself 'where the hell did he get ripe banana peel' reading some cigar reviews, I feel even more lost reading some of the pipe tobacco reviews on tobaccoreview.com sometimes.

But that aside, I packed a bowl of some Dunhill London Mixture that is from a tin i bought a few months ago. It has been opened for some time and is pretty dry, not dusty dry, but not moist by any means.

I packed it in my English pipe, a Bjarne 1/2 bent Billiard with a medium/large sized ball. The tobacco has a very pleasent half light tobacco/ half dark tobacco appearence in the tin and smells mildly of a unadulturated english blend, doesn't appear to be any curveball here.

It is described on the tin as "Medium Cut Matured; Virginian and Oriental Tobaccos; Soft and Mellow Flavour". I lit it up and it is had a very medium-bodied straight-forward tobacco flavor. It burned very dry and evenly with few relights and the taste remained cosistent until maybe the last 1/3rd of the bowl (that I'm finishing up now) when it started to get a little peppery and started to have some sweet notes.

All in all a tasty, yet plain tobacco. It could do as an all day smoke. I only notice a little nicotine buzz but I played some golf today and have already smoke like 3-cigars so I don't know if that's fair appraisal of it's nicotine content.

Final Verdict: I like it, and I think it would go well any time of the day.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*



DrStrangelove said:


> *Dunhill London Mixture*
> 
> Ok, let me start by admiting that my pipe tobacco palet is not very refined. If you ever think to yourself 'where the hell did he get ripe banana peel' reading some cigar reviews, I feel even more lost reading some of the pipe tobacco reviews on tobaccoreview.com sometimes.
> 
> ...


Nice review: I just finished the first 1/4 of a bowl of the Dunhill London Mixture and like you really enjoyed it. A significant improvement over the stuff I have been smoking that comes out of the big jars in the B&M. Aroma nice, smoke nice, only a few relights after I got it going and the taste is wonderful. It will take me a couple more smoking sessions to get to the bottom of this bowl, so I will update if there are any changes to my first impressions.

PS - I'm smoking a straight stemmed Peterson (says Shannon) on the side that I really like.


----------



## KnightKrusher (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice review, I will have to try some.p p


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

No shortage of folks who like this stuff -

http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/blend_detail.cfm?ALPHA=L&TID=456

I liked it OK; it was easy all around. A bit too easy. Fine out of the can, biteless and just enough of everything to be.... OK. It is unstunning and there are times for that.

It is like the parsley of tobacco for me. If parsley vanished entirely from the world I'd be OK. I would really miss peanutbutter or bacon a lot, but not parsley. I feel the same about LM.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> I would really miss bacon a lot...


I love you too, man...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Hydrated said:


> I love you too, man...


 I said we smoke *PIPES* here, Boby, not _*PORKS*_. So, put down that fatback, wipe your hands and try some of this nice London MIXTURE, not London BROIL.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh sorry... my bad...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Hydrated said:


> Oh sorry... my bad...


 Pipes here; pork's *there.* 

So back to the DLM - working through the tin I moved over to a cooler smoking pipe and packed/smoked it a little harder. I admit a change of pipe might lead to a change of mind. It is still and easy, mild (to me) smoke but the change opened up a little more flavor - not intense at all, but nice.


----------



## simmich (Jun 11, 2006)

Dunhill blends are pretty darn good! I like em a lot p


----------



## oa457 (Oct 29, 2008)

i found this to be a very cool very relaxing and enjoyable smoke.


----------

